# Unhealthy air!



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

This is more of a rant than anything. Here in Utah, our air quality is in the extremely unhealthy zone, all due to inversion. It's pretty cold during the day, extremely cold at night. I am soo bummed as I have sensitivity to the bad air, I really wanted to ride this weekend! Just letting my horses out was really hard on my me, my eyes and lungs burned. All i could do this weekend was turn horses out, do a quick pick out on stalls and get back inside. I knew it would be best if I stayed inside, but grrr... I really wanted to ride! And today, I am sure the bad air contributed to it, I am suffering from a sinus infection! I hate this!


----------

